# Changing icon in carbon or cocoa application project



## Fonarix (Aug 1, 2006)

Can anyone tell me how can I change
icon on carbon or cocoa application, which i got by defaul by IDE.
I cann't find it)

Thanks.


----------



## Qion (Aug 1, 2006)

The way you change any icon is by first selecting an icon, pressing Command+i, clicking on it's icon in the upper left-hand corner, and pressing Command+c. You then click on the icon you want to change, press Command+i, click on it's icon in the upper left-hand corner, and press Command+v. You can do the same thing with a picture in preview or a graphic in Photoshop by copying it to your clipboard and pasting it onto the icon like the later method.


----------



## fryke (Aug 1, 2006)

I suspect this is a coding question and should be moved to the correct area? Is this about your own project or just "any application"?


----------



## Fonarix (Aug 1, 2006)

This is about my own application.
After creating new XCode carbon application project we have default icon for all targets. I'm wandering in project and trying to change it to my own icon, but I can'nt find where.

Thanks.


----------



## Qion (Aug 1, 2006)

ohhhhhhhhh. >_<


----------



## Fonarix (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry... not that Thread... )


----------



## Fonarix (Aug 2, 2006)

Can anyone tell me how can I change
icon on carbon or cocoa application, which i got by defaul by IDE.
I cann't find it)

This is about my own application.
After creating new XCode carbon application project we have default icon for all targets. I'm wandering in project and trying to change it to my own icon, but I can'nt find where.

Thanks.


----------



## fryke (Aug 2, 2006)

I moved and merged the threads. Please do _not_ create second threads about the same subject if a thread's in the wrong forum. Let a moderator move your thread instead. (Or rather, create it in the correct forum in the first place, of course.)


----------



## Mikuro (Aug 2, 2006)

1. Create an icns file, using a program like Apple's "Icon Composer".
2. Add the icns file to your project.
3. Select the Target in XCode whose icon you want to change, and select "Get Info" from the file menu.
4. Under Properties, set the icon file field to the name of the icon you just made (without extenion).


----------



## Fonarix (Aug 2, 2006)

I've found it!
It's in the target info->properties tab...

Thanks!


----------



## billbaloney (Aug 2, 2006)

There's a full article on this on apple.com.


----------

